# Teacup puppy cuteness!!!!!



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

That's so great how Max was gentle with that tiny dog. Love the pics. Don't worry I have hair all over my carpet too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Max looks like he is trying to figure out what it is. Sweet pictures.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute!!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks like something from an old story..., "the lion said to the mouse."


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

So adorable!! Max is such a good boy - he probably was so confused about what that thing was haha!


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

What hair bunnies? : I love the last picture, too. So adorable.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

OMG how adorable is that last shot???? What a sweetheart Max is!!! and you have to love all that hanging face in the last shot as well....too funny!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Max has a true golden personality, love and patience for little ones. Cute photos.
And for the hair, I miss the hair, still cry when I vacuum.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Are you my mother? Priceless!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Awww! Good boy Max!! I love the second one, he's like "where's the rest of you?"


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG how absolutely adorable! Max is SUCH a good boy!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

So adorable! I love Max's droopy face! What a good, gentle boy he is!


----------

